# egypt



## jonesjones (Aug 13, 2008)

hi all 
new member here and looking for information with regard cairo egypt
could be going to cairo in the next month
have been approached by the TVET TRAINING SYSTEM in cairo but through the manchester commerce of chamber and trade
my question is has any one got any information with regard to these Organization I know the jobs are being funded through the UN
any information would be appreciated 
any idea what the cost of accomadation is in and around cairo
one two bed apartment
regards
jonesjones


----------



## MichelleAlison (Aug 25, 2007)

jonesjones said:


> hi all
> new member here and looking for information with regard cairo egypt
> could be going to cairo in the next month
> have been approached by the TVET TRAINING SYSTEM in cairo but through the manchester commerce of chamber and trade
> ...


Hi and welcome to the forum.

You will get more response to your questions if you post on the Egypt country forum, which you can locate on the home page.

Regards

Michelle


----------



## jonesjones (Aug 13, 2008)

thank you michelle will do
jonesjones


----------



## omarmido (Apr 24, 2008)

hi there;
welcome to the land of all histories

the thing i could help in is if you are looking for residence in maadi cairo
a very quit and safe place .. if interested just reply
best
almond


----------

